# What does gravity and Wine have in common?



## Jblyth (Mar 11, 2012)

Crunch... Glug, glut, glug. It's a sad day for my batch of Skeeter Pee, most of which ended up on the floor tonight. It was a freak accident, but one of my 1 gallon jugs hit my 5 gallon carboy perfectly on the shoulder and popped a 3" hole, draining most of my skeeter pee. Argh! Suffice to say it was a mess to clean up and a total loss (frown). At least it wasn't my other carboy which contains a nicely aging Chateau View du Roi, and SP is pretty cheap. Oh well, things happen.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 11, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your loss. I am so glad to hear it wasn't the good wine!


----------



## Jblyth (Mar 11, 2012)

I appreciate flying the flags at half staff. It's never fun losing something you've worked hard at, and the wife didn't appreciate all the wet towels. A little bleach and lots of floor scrubbing and we're as good as gold (minus the 5 gallons of SP).


----------



## Julie (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm feeling sorry for you for losing a carboy!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 12, 2012)

Knock on wood I have never done that! That really blows! Glad. It wasn't you're good stuff!


----------



## robie (Mar 12, 2012)

So Sorry. I am been so close to having something like that happen, but I have been very lucky so far. I have clanked my carboy together accidentally and have been very surprised they didn't come apart. What a mess that would be!


----------



## Jblyth (Mar 12, 2012)

robie said:


> So Sorry. I am been so close to having something like that happen, but I have been very lucky so far. I have clanked my carboy together accidentally and have been very surprised they didn't come apart. What a mess that would be!



To say it was a mess is an understatement, and I received a few "I told ya so's" from the wife. Lesson learned - paper bags are not the best storage vessels for 1 gallon carboys. It tore and dropped onto the carboy. My fault for not taking it out of the paper bag sooner when I brought it home from the brew shop. It could have been worse though.... The whole carboy could have exploded instead of just poking a hole in it.


----------



## tonyt (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh well now you get to go back to the LHBS, who knows what all you will come home with this time.


----------



## MurphyTexas (Mar 13, 2012)

Not fun. After a similar incident I switched to better bottles and corny kegs.


----------

